# Small MAC haul!



## Rockette13 (Jul 16, 2008)

MAC Mineralize Blush in Pleasantry and MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow Duo in Hot Contrast (Fox Valley Mall) plus MAC Lipstick in Vegas Volt and MAC Antiquitease Eyeshadow Palette in Cool Eyes (Aurora, IL CCO):

Pleasantry:

Hot Contrast:

Vegas Volt:

Cool Eyes:

And two very quick eye looks with the new stuff:

- The marbeled side of the MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow Duo in Hot Contrast [on lid and to line]
- The black side of the MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow Duo in Hot Contrast [in crease]
- L'Oreal HIP Shocking Shadow Pigment in Restless [to highlight]
- L'Oreal HIP Cream Eyeliner in Black
- L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara in Black

- MAC Eyeshadow in Trophy Pink [on lid]
- MAC Eyeshadow in Modern Heir [in inner crease]
- MAC Eyeshadow in Shadowy Lady [in outer crease]
- MAC Eyeshadow in Medallion [to highlight]
- MAC Eyeshadow in Silverwear [to line inner lower lashline]
- MAC Eyeshadow in Queen's Jewel [to line outer lower lashline]
- L'Oreal HIP Cream Eyeliner in Black
- L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara in Black

Thanks for taking the time to check this out!


----------



## jbid (Jul 16, 2008)

wow, haul+swatch+fotd in one! 
nice haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 16, 2008)

What a great multi-tasking post! lol  Thanks for the swatches!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 16, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 17, 2008)

great stuff


----------



## vcanady (Jul 17, 2008)

nice haul! those eye pics are gorgeous!!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

Great haul! I love Vegas Volt!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 18, 2008)

Awsome Haul, oooh i can wait to get my hands on the mineralize blushes they look yummy!!!!

enjoy


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty eyes too!


----------

